# Stillen grills are HEEEERREEE!!!



## NissanLunatic (Oct 17, 2002)

They are here...in our hands


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Pics, please....


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *Pics, please.... *


They've got them at Altimas.net


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *They've got them at Altimas.net *


Looks like a huge disappointment! Here's your chance, Active Tuning.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *Looks like a huge disappointment! Here's your chance, Active Tuning. *


We're working on it  Definitely expect a similar grille to their original version with the chrome frame.

Prototype:










The main difference in our prototype is that the mesh isn't popping out like the Stillen, and we use a different mesh with smaller oval holes:


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *We're working on it  Definitely expect a similar grille to their original version with the chrome frame.
> 
> Prototype:
> 
> ...


I like it very much!


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *I like it very much! *


Me too!!!!! I have been searching for the right mesh...Just can't find it in mayberry


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Try Floyd's... he's running a midnight autoparts store out of the barber shop.

And BTW, I have an Active Tuning grill coming this week, I'll post pics.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Try Floyd's... he's running a midnight autoparts store out of the barber shop.
> 
> And BTW, I have an Active Tuning grill coming this week, I'll post pics. *


I`ve got it narrowed down to a couple of choices. I want to see yours, Ruben !
Wild One is checking Floyds but Barney has first pick I`m told.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *I`ve got it narrowed down to a couple of choices. I want to see yours, Ruben !
> *


He just put it on.
Looks like Dave's from ActiveTuning without the hamburger.
Go to Dave's thread for pics...


----------

